# Michael Cole, Jerry Lawler & JBL disrespect CM Punk Chants before RAW 2/10/2014



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

ofcourse it didn't last long...wwe muting crowd even on non teleunk2


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Where the fuck did this come from?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

How was this extracted, and from where?


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I'm not butthurt CM Punk fan, but Its funny that Lawler said that. King is the guy, who should have go away in 2008


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

*20 Days Till WWE RAW In Chicago Folks....*


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Just shows what a bunch of fucking phonies they are, say that off air, on air suck up to them by saying ''they are electric''. Way to shit on your paying customers.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Karma101 said:


> Where the fuck did this come from?


You always get to hear pre-show stuff and Cole randomly screaming at some Timmy guy if you watch it on online stream.



PalladiumL said:


> How was this extracted, and from where?


Online streams always show the announcers entrances and them talking to Vince and breaking kayfabe pre-show.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Karma101 said:


> Where the fuck did this come from?





PalladiumL said:


> How was this extracted, and from where?


There is so much of this stuff laying around 

just go on daily motion and search Off The Air - The Footage They Didn't Want You To See


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I don't see why CM Punk marks are mad at this, lol.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Looks like what Meltzer and company say is true. Punk doesn't seem well-liked backstage.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



GNR4LIFE said:


> Just shows what a bunch of fucking phonies they are, say that off air, on air suck up to them by saying ''they are electric''. Way to shit on your paying customers.


to be fair the same fans chant for cole and lawler during shows :no:

having met cole in person i am baffled why anyone would chant his name


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Good.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



#Mark said:


> Looks like what Meltzer and company say is true. Punk doesn't seem well-liked backstage.


When did he say that? I've always heard that Punk is a locker room leader in some ways.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

HHH and Vince say the same thing when Bryan chants go on and on and on and on....


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Lawler has always been a piece of trash .


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



p862011 said:


> dont feel bad when heyman and punk mocked his heart attack


I can't say anything about that heart attack anymore after it almost got me banned lol. 
BUT...ARGH...


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Jesus Christ they are such an unlikable bunch.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Well, lemme give an earnest fuck you to the commentary team, who always seems to find a way to say some fucked shit before they go live on air.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

wow they really don't like him.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Lol at people chanting for Punk. I'm a huge Punk fan but he took his ball and went home. How about supporting the people who are actually on the show, people bitch enough about Ziggler and Cesaro and other guys being held down yet when Ziggler was in a match a few weeks ago the crowd was chanting for Punk, way to show your support.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Kevin Lockard said:


> When did he say that? I've always heard that Punk is a locker room leader in some ways.


Last week's Observer. Punk is his own man, a loner. He plays his own brand of politics because it works for him. There are, however, a lot of guys in that locker room who wonder about the PPV revenue now and there's no doubt he's got them thinking.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Eric Fleischer said:


> Last week's Observer. Punk is his own man, a loner. He plays his own brand of politics because it works for him. There are, however, a lot of guys in that locker room who wonder about the PPV revenue now and there's no doubt he's got them thinking.


Good evening.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

It sounds like Cole bought it up then Lawler was just joking around chanting it.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Can't lie, kind of offended they would talk about the fans like that. You try to buy into their bs TV personalities but they act like assholes. Maybe WWE really is out of touch with the fans.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

http://www.youdubber.com/index.php?video=TDUdFO_y3ho&video_start=75&audio=5wP2H_uSoM0&audio_start=0


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



GNR4LIFE said:


> Just shows what a bunch of fucking phonies they are, say that off air, on air suck up to them by saying ''they are electric''. Way to shit on your paying customers.


Everyone in professional wrestling are "phonies", especially announcers. You really think Vince allows them to say what they want and be themselves on air?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Lol 'it doesn't last long does it' offends you? Wow.

Punk deserves all this shit he's getting if he really walked away.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



TJC93 said:


> Lol 'it doesn't last long does it' offends you? Wow.
> 
> Punk deserves all this shit he's getting if he really walked away.


As much as lawler and JBL sound like beavis and butthead ranting about fans and shit...

We have no idea what punk said before leaving, by the way others are chatting about him... it looks like he pissed off more than just the boss.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Jerry is gold :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Maybe you should be the one to go away, Jerry unk2


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

:ti @ some folks crying about this.

This shit is funny.

Cant wait till this thing dies down.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I could tell Lawler didn't like Punk from the Cena matches were Lawler would always act like Punk didn't belong in the same ring as Cena. I think at this piunt Lawler may be the most useless announcer ever. He adds nothing to the product, and he isn't even so bad he's entertaining like Booker T was. He's just an auto pilot zombie phoning it in.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



TJC93 said:


> Lol 'it doesn't last long does it' offends you? Wow.
> 
> Punk deserves all this shit he's getting if he really walked away.


I'm sure there are plenty of guys who wish the could do what Punk did if they had the balls or money to do so.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Dunno why people are getting upset about this. What else did you expect the likes of insipid asshats like Cole and Lawler to say in regards to chants for a guy who ragequit over creative differences? Bradshaw was the only one who had a fairly valid point in that the chants don't have a lot of determination, likely due to the overwhelming number of the fans preferring to pop for AmDrag and engage in the YES! chants.



The Gorgeous One said:


> Lol at people chanting for Punk. I'm a huge Punk fan but he took his ball and went home. How about supporting the people who are actually on the show, people bitch enough about Ziggler and Cesaro and other guys being held down yet when Ziggler was in a match a few weeks ago the crowd was chanting for Punk, way to show your support.


This. His departure actually has the silver lining of forcing the WWE to give opportunities to guys who are over (Cesaro via the giant swing, Ziggler via being such a solid talent and Ryback via social media trolololing, just to name a few) yet stuck going nowhere. But then again, seemingly this company doesn't give a fuck what the fans want and will instead do whatever they please regardless of the fans' reception.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Besides the chants of "PUNK" in Chicago coming up..good luck with confiscating all the CM PUNK SIGNS


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

His remarks were not even on the air, no reason to get pissed off...He was just saying that its a little annoying for the guy that just up and quit the company to be being chanted as if the WWE fired his ass or something. Listen I miss Punk too, but I cant blame the WWE at all for him leaving, its not like he was not given tons of opportunities there and tons of money. I guess I may just be old fashion on this kind of thing but I believe in doing things the right way, if you are unhappy, voice your concerns, if you are not satisfied with the response, tell them you cant work here, and give them enough notice so they can replace you, or in this case, seeing his contract was up in a few months anyway, he could have just finished up and had a proper send off.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

i could care less and that retarded old man...


----------



## supernova (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Wavy said:


> Lawler has always been a piece of trash .


This. A creepy 65 year old pedophile who pretends (and dresses) like he is a frat boy. He adds nothing to commentary and is a god-awful face color commentator. At least as a heel he could pull off the suck up heel.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Just waiting for the day Lawler comes out to "go away" chants :lawler


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

truth is....

Lawler > Punk
JBL > punk


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

People dumping on Jerry when Cole was the one that started it. :kobe

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Worked shoot?


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Hart Break Kid said:


> truth is....
> 
> Lawler > Punk
> JBL > punk


How about no?:saul


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

The difference between Punk and Lawler is that Punk cares about his work and doesn't want to partake in mediocre stuff. However, mediocre would be a major upgrade for the King.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Worked shoot?


Hmmmm.

I actually think it is possible. 

At the very least this clip was definitely by design. The way Cole suddenly namechecks the sold out attendance after they mock the chant, as though to make clear "he isn't that popular."


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Hart Break Kid said:


> truth is....
> 
> Lawler > Punk
> JBL > punk


In your imagination probably. 

Let's not even discuss how Punk would be a better commentator than those two combined. 

But please.. do continue with your shitty posts regarding Punk.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Worked shoot?


I actually think it might be. Have you seen the interview with Punk by Ariel Helwani? 

It seems to be quite telling.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

The Punk chants dont last long though. They are pathetic.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Hart Break Kid said:


> truth is....
> 
> Lawler > Punk
> JBL > punk


With all the respect, but no my friend.
The months that Punk was in the table was more entertaining that everything that Lawler has done in the past 10 years.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

They're chanting "Let's go Sheamus" :lawler


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Comical.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Leather-Rebeld- said:


> With all the respect, but no my friend.
> The months that Punk was in the table was more entertaining that everything that Lawler has done in the past 10 years.


I'd take Lawlers contributions as a wrestler and his commentry work alongside JR during the AE over anything Punk has contributed.

And i would take JBL's heel work over Cm Punks.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Found this on the comment section of the video:

"This is not Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler being disrespectful, the crowd is being disrespectful by chanting the name of a guy who has "walked out" on the company and on the fans during the most important time of the year (Wrestlemania). When crowd chants "CM Punk" during matches they are not doing anything other than being disrespectful to the wrestlers who are performing in the ring.﻿"

I kinda agree with the guy who wrote it.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Hart Break Kid said:


> I'd take Lawlers contributions as a wrestler and his commentry work alongside JR during the AE over anything Punk has contributed.
> 
> And i would take JBL's heel work over Cm Punks.


Get a fucking new gimmick because we already have CM Punk hater #59369036906907.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Don't care about the chants, do dislike the two faced attitude the commentators have in regards to their paying audience, they paid to be there if they want to chant that then they've paid to do it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

oh god jerry lawler made a joke about people chanting before the show started that wasnt on the air what will we do


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Punk leaves yet his marks still chant his name..

:austin3

Why? He's the one who walked out...the guy didn't get fired...

And they say fans chanting for Bryan are immature..

:lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I love Punk, so, I personally have no problem with the chanting, but, really, it WOULD get annoying if you had to hear it night after night after night.

To the guy who posted the quote about Punk 'walking out', I already went over my thoughts on the 'walking out' in another thread, but, I do agree with the last part. Imagine you were one of the guys backstage hearing that shit all night. It's like no one gives a fuck about the show you are putting on, they just care about chanting something that has nothing to do with the show.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Lil Mark said:


> Can't lie, kind of offended they would talk about the fans like that. You try to buy into their bs TV personalities but they act like assholes. Maybe WWE really is out of touch with the fans.


WWE is trying to become like a NFL,NBA organization...yet WWE blatantly shits on fans who criticize the product...especially the adult fans.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



The Cynical Heel said:


> Get a fucking new gimmick because we already have CM Punk hater #59369036906907.


So if anyone shows a disliking for a wrestler it's their opinion, but if someone shows a disliking for CM Punk they are trolling or its a gimmick...... 

And you Punk marks wonder why you get a bad rep on this board.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



> You the one who need to " Go Away" Lawler... you fucking suck since 2007﻿


YT comment i agree with.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I wish Lawler would have said this during the broadcast lmfao. 

I agree 100% with him.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Hart Break Kid said:


> So if anyone shows a disliking for a wrestler it's their opinion, but if someone shows a disliking for CM Punk they are trolling or its a gimmick......
> 
> And you Punk marks wonder why you get a bad rep on this board.


And the trolls in here are also voicing their "opinions" but that doesn't make their opinions any less retarded. If you got a problem that I'm calling you out for your shitty post concernig Punk, maybe it's time for you to stop being so ignorant and get a clue.

The problem at the moment aren't Punk marks but your awful posts who stir things up. The same way I could start talking in the same light about Shawn and get defensive about voicing my opinion. My posts would still be trash and you'll be in your right to appeal them.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



O Fenômeno said:


> Punk leaves yet his marks still chant his name..
> 
> :austin3
> 
> ...


CM Punk had best Wrestlemania match, had best Payback match, had best Summerslam match and guess who was on the top of WWE? Orton, Batista, Cena. CM Punk deserve better than Curti Axel, 46 old Kane.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Hart Break Kid said:


> I'd take Lawlers contributions as a wrestler and his commentry work alongside JR during the AE over anything Punk has contributed.
> 
> And i would take JBL's heel work over Cm Punks.


God dammit :lmao

When all is said and done, even decades later CM Punk always be ranked above those two gentleman. Yeah Lawler was in a great pairing with JR but thats it. JR carried his ass all those years. And I'm not going compare the contributions of a person who makes shit tons of money, bring old school viewers (attraction) to the product and someone who didn't do anything new for yearrrs. Punk's short time on table was more entertaining than Lawler's whole same old shit : 'puppys!, the champ is hereeee!!!' career. Byron Saxton (in NXT) is already better asset to the product than this has been.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I wonder of Lawler realises that no one actually likes him.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



xDD said:


> CM Punk had best Wrestlemania match, had best Payback match, had best Summerslam match and guess who was on the top of WWE? Orton, Batista, Cena. CM Punk deserve better than Curti Axel, 46 old Kane.


It's not like he had a 434 day WWE Championship title reign or anything tho...


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



NastyYaffa said:


> It's not like he had a 434 day WWE Championship title reign or anything tho...


And during that reign, he was not top of WWE.....


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

lel, you guys still think it's a work? This wasn't even supposed to make it to the public.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

If fans are rude enough to shout over talent who've done nothing wrong to support a guy who threw a tantrum and walked out of the company, they have to expect talent to be rude back.

WWE didn't fire punk, he left. Screaming his name does nothing but screw with the people who are still there trying to put on a good show.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Lilou said:


> If fans are rude enough to shout over talent who've done nothing wrong to support a guy who threw a tantrum and walked out of the company, they have to expect talent to be rude back.


Well said.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I don't know if Punk is well liked backstage or not. I've heard both sides of that reported.

One thing I do know, is the fans aren't doing him any favors with the way he's likely being thought of and viewed by the other talent. They are still traveling up and down the road every day of the week, putting on shows every day of the week, and still trying their best to entertain a paying audience every day of the week. To have audiences chant for a person who is not doing that, and ignore you, well, it's human nature to build up some resentment for that person as a result.

If he ever comes back, it's going to be a very icy reception from the rest of the talent I would think. I'm not sure they would ever fully trust or like him again.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Haha well said lawler it didn't last long at all

punk will be forgotten about in a month or so


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Oakue said:


> If he ever comes back, it's going to be a very icy reception from the rest of the talent I would think. I'm not sure they would ever fully trust or like him again.



I think only SOME of the reception will be icy. Are people not following WHY he left? You have to be a clown to not think it was a good reason. He was sick and tired of the treatment the guys who work day in and day out, practically 365 a year were getting. I see nothing wrong with someone standing up to that shit. 

As much as people might hate the guy, or just simply not be a fan, he was the only guy with the balls to give Vince and the company a big fuck you for shitting on the hard working wrestlers. 

I am sure if you and anyone here who keeps complaining that he 'walked out on his fans' were in his position, you may not have the balls to walk out, but, you'd be pretty pissed if guys like The Rock were barely showing up, yet, get title shots while you are sweating your ass off doing show every single night.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Its not as if Jerry ever walked out on the company .... oh wait


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Ultimate Avenger said:


> And during that reign, he was not top of WWE.....


But he still had a 434 day WWE Championship reign. You should be happy about it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Catalanotto said:


> I am sure if you and anyone here who keeps complaining that he 'walked out on his fans' were in his position, you may not have the balls to walk out, but, you'd be pretty pissed if guys like The Rock were barely showing up, yet, get title shots while you are sweating your ass off doing show every single night.


I don't ever remember complaining that he 'walked out on his fans'. 

That was not what I was saying or trying to say with the post I made. I was referencing the chants and considered how some of the other talent may be reacting towards them.


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

what i dont understand is why poeple keep saying they mute the audience when they chant Bryan or Punk i was at the Raw show last night and when i watched it back when i got home what i heard live is what i heard on the tv no punk chants got muted if anything i noticed they prob turned the mics up so Triple H was louder than the fans a lil and when they was doing commentary their mics got turned up a lil but never has there been any muting maybe on smackdown they does that because it aint live


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



dmizzle26 said:


> what i dont understand is why poeple keep saying they mute the audience when they chant Bryan or Punk i was at the Raw show last night and when i watched it back when i got home what i heard live is what i heard on the tv no punk chants got muted if anything i noticed they prob turned the mics up so Triple H was louder than the fans a lil and when they was doing commentary their mics got turned up a lil but never has there been any muting maybe on smackdown they does that because it aint live


it's typical smark behaviour they love a good conspiracy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Too bad Lawler and Cole can't take their own advice and go away.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



NastyYaffa said:


> But he still had a 434 day WWE Championship reign. You should be happy about it.


Who said he wasn't? He was not top of WWE, but he gets biggest pop and he made WWE title interesting again. Then come back The Rock to give that title to Cena... And now we had paper Champ again..

How Batista and Randy Orton deserve to be over CM Punk, who always had best matches and biggest pops?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

What's with people's obsession with bashing Jerry Lawler on this forum. Clearly, Cole was the one who said "go away" and Jerry just jokingly started chanting "go away, go away"... fpalm. Either way, I don't really blame any of them for this. It has gotten quite annoying and I too would like to see it go away.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



dmizzle26 said:


> what i dont understand is why poeple keep saying they mute the audience when they chant Bryan or Punk i was at the Raw show last night and when i watched it back when i got home what i heard live is what i heard on the tv no punk chants got muted if anything i noticed they prob turned the mics up so Triple H was louder than the fans a lil and when they was doing commentary their mics got turned up a lil but never has there been any muting maybe on smackdown they does that because it aint live


lol because some punk marks on here can't bear the fact that punk leaving isn't as big of a deal to most people as it is to them


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



jcmmnx said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of guys who wish the could do what Punk did if they had the balls or money to do so.



Oh that makes CM Punk cool then. 'Fuck the fans i've got the money I need so i'm off' great message


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Better save the video because they are taking it down from Youtube.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



TJC93 said:


> Oh that makes CM Punk cool then. 'Fuck the fans i've got the money I need so i'm off' great message


No. Message is: "Fuck WWE, i have my pride"


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Hart Break Kid said:


> truth is....
> 
> Lawler > Punk
> JBL > punk





Hart Break Kid said:


> I'd take Lawlers contributions as a wrestler and his commentry work alongside JR during the AE over anything Punk has contributed.
> 
> And i would take JBL's heel work over Cm Punks.


Oh, come on. Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but sheesh. Lawler could get heat, but even in his prime, the guy moved like he was wrestling underwater.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

It's ashamed that they have their own feelings when the they aren't airing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Ultimate Avenger said:


> No. Message is: "Fuck WWE, i have my pride"



Because a 400 day+ title reign, a match with The Rock and Brock Lesnar who are only novelty talents and an upcoming match with HHH at Wrestlemania which could have gone main event, yeah i'd feel as though I was losing my pride over that


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Fuck off, Jerry. The last time you were any good at commentary, Austin was still wrestling.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Ok now I want the chants to get louder. I was against the chants at first, but WWEs arrogance makes me wish that it comes back to bite them in the butt.


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I wish punk chants would just stop!!! Dude got his panties in a twist because he wasnt getting the love Bryan was!! Then quit on all of us!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Lot politer than I'd have been.


The Gorgeous One said:


> Lol at people chanting for Punk. I'm a huge Punk fan but he took his ball and went home. How about supporting the people who are actually on the show, people bitch enough about Ziggler and Cesaro and other guys being held down yet when Ziggler was in a match a few weeks ago the crowd was chanting for Punk, way to show your support.


The CM Punk chant shits on every single person that showed up to work on Monday. Like, if you can feel happy doing that, then fair enough, I just don't then get why you'd show up to see the show. Because showing up implies lending your support, but whatever.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



samizayn said:


> Lot politer than I'd have been.
> 
> 
> The CM Punk chant shits on every single person that showed up to work on Monday. Like, if you can feel happy doing that, then fair enough, I just don't then get why you'd show up to see the show. Because showing up implies lending your support, but whatever.


I agree, WWE still got your money to buy a ticket that's bottom line what they care about. Vote with your wallet and don't go.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



NastyYaffa said:


> But he still had a 434 day WWE Championship reign. You should be happy about it.


The reign where he failed to main event 7 straight ppv events..


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Props to Rollins for sneaking in a Punk reference. "CM Who?"

Thats about as close as anyone could get to bringing him up. I think Rollins wanted to get Punk's name out there and did it the best way he could without outright doing it and getting himself in loads of trouble.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



HeatWave said:


> The reign where he failed to main event 7 straight ppv events..


I wouldn't say "he failed". Its WWE's fault. They've made Cena bigger than the title.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



p862011 said:


> *20 Days Till WWE RAW In Chicago Folks....*


That will be the best crowd EVER.:mark::lmao


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Michael Cole started it. Why are people blaming Jerry Lawler? wut.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



LPPrince said:


> I wouldn't say "he failed". Its WWE's fault. They've made Cena bigger than the title.


My bad, didn't mean he failed, just that the perception that he should be grateful for such a reign where he wasnt even the main event for 7 straight events, it's just...If I were him and had that happen to me only to lose the belt and see it in the main event there on out, I'd feel like the suits purposely tried to eff me over


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Don't see any reason to get mad at this to be honest. I understand their reasons for saying that.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

"Hey Punk, hopefully next week _you_ won't be around!"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I'd be pissed too about his reign.

If I busted my ass and went through all the shit he did, won the title, then lost it a month later, then won it back, and held it for 434 days but had some other guy main eventing all the spots I should've been as champion, I'd be pissed. Me, the champion, main eventing only because the OTHER guy is who I'm wrestling? Thats bullshit. The title should make someone the star. People who came before made the title what it is so If the title's on someone, they should be in the main event. Their matches should be at the top of the card. Making someone more important than the championship title is ridiculous.

If Taker's streak isn't bigger than the World Championship, how in the flying fuck is Cena more important? That is bullshit. 434 days of not main eventing, holding THE championship in all of professional wrestling, only to drop it to a movie star who's around for three months, who's gonna pass it on to that guy who was main eventing ahead of me?

Fuck. That. Shit.

But that was then and this is now. Nowadays, Punk is...err, waaas just coasting. Whatever the personal reason for his decision to bolt, he made it. He's gotta live with it. I can't judge without knowing all the facts.

We know why Austin left, he's admitted as much. Punk? No clue. I'd wait before holding him up or down for it. But that shit that happened after his reign as champion was garbage, however you slice it.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

:lmao

Jerry must still be pissed that Punk beat his geriatric ass down in a steel cage two weeks before his heart exploded.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Never liked Lawler, he's made the odd funny comment here and there but I always found him overrated. I wouldn't even say he's deteriorated.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I don't get why Lawler's still around. As for Michael Cole, he's a banana-juice loving fucknut.

And I'm bringing up banana-juice whatever the fuck that is because Tazz mentioned that in WWE magazine forever ago.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I have no problem with this. There's probably a lot of justifiable eye rolling going on backstage about Punk. I think this is more of reflection of that than contempt for the crowd.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

How about you go away Lawler?

When was the last time Lawler said anything interesting?


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I think what a lot of internet fans don't understand is, and lets face it, most of you can't afford cable or wrestling tickets, you watch illegally online, you add nothing to the companies profits...

what a lot of people don't realize is that these tickets go on sale weeks/months in advance. A lot of these house shows and TV tapings coming up went on sale months ago and at that time CM Punk would have been expected to work those dates.





Here is another thing, is it really hard to imagine that most people probably do buy tickets to see guys like Punk? Not everything revolves around John Cena and Randy Orton. WWE is shit because they try and sell it like a real sport. The reason people do those chants is because it is the same old shit week in and week out. It's not real. It's fake. We don't care about wrestlers with realistic sounding names, knee pads and baby oiled bodies. It's fake. FAKE FAKE FAKE FAKE FAKE. It's always been fake lol. People don't buy tickets so they can pretend it's real. They go to be entertained. The same thing goes with the TV audience. That's why COLLECTIVELY, an audience of around 8 million every Monday night in 2001, switched over when WCW went out of business and WWF went back to their pre 1997 ways of booking. Wrestling right now is in the shitter and has been since 2005. What you have with CM Punk and Daniel Bryan is the best of a bad bunch, a very very bad bunch and it's not that hard to see why fans like them and why they couldn't care less about any other people on the show. People hate the obviousness that so much is scripted and robotic and it's a slap in the face to them. Even Dolph Ziggler and his over the top selling no.....no........just give it up, stop making us cringe, can you imagine watching Raw when he's on the screen with a non fan? It's so insulting, it's like watching a Chris Jericho match and the whole way through it you can see him talking in the wrestlers ears and calling spots. Just go away! lol.


And CM Punk and Bryan have their faults too but the connection is there with the audience and that is what matters. The audience do not give a shit about any other person on that roster because it's fake and false, it's a farce, it's fake fighting, it's fixed, it's insulting and while Punk and Bryan also do the fake fighting and pretend it's real they do it with a nod and a wink to the audience to let the audience know that _they_ know it's BS but they bring some heart and soul into it and don't make you feel as if you are watching some badly acted soap opera. You don't feel as if the joke is on you as a fan. They say things that as a fan you would say yourself if you were in their shoes.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

he just wants the CHANTS to go away pitchforks down people


----------



## Júnior Ranks (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I'm not offended, I just think that sounded really petty and shitty.

The people want Punk back and no amount of crying and ignoring is gonna change that.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Of course it wont but not only does it let WWE know that they don't care about 90% of their roster, it also lets that roster know that they are shit, they can bump around the ring all the want and no one cares lol. They're doing it for nothing.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



crazybeats said:


> most of you can't afford cable or wrestling tickets


Or internet!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lawler is a fucking retarted pedophile

Anyone who doesn't support what Punk did needs to get some balls, he felt disrespected so he quit.. He's not gona stay in a job he hates like 95% people


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

It's tough to like anything Lawler says at this point lol, he could be saying the exact opposite and I woudln't like it just because it's coming from his mouth.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

I bet when you're all Lawler's age you wish you could look good wearing his cool glittery t shirts and still have your natural hair colour.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

Beware Lawler's power. He basically wished Barrett away and he was gone. Now he has targeted the Punk chants....RUN!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Beware Lawler's power. He basically wished Barrett away and he was gone. Now he has targeted the Punk chants....RUN!


Lets hope he wishes away Batista next week.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



etrbaby said:


> Lawler is a fucking retarted pedophile


Any evidence to support this?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

superfudge said:


> "Hey Punk, hopefully next week _you_ won't be around!"


For Punk, it's A.O, All Over! :Lawler

Lawler's the worst. I can't stand that old fuck. Not even because of this case, but because he says some of the dumbest shit you could possibly imagine. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*

they were right though the chant did lose steam within seconds...


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Beware Lawler's power. He basically wished Barrett away and he was gone. Now he has targeted the Punk chants....RUN!


Let's hope he isn't a fan of Del Rio/Miz or Batista.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



p862011 said:


> *20 Days Till WWE RAW In Chicago Folks....*


They cancelled that show


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



#Mark said:


> Looks like what Meltzer and company say is true. Punk doesn't seem well-liked backstage.


He probably rubs a lot of people the wrong way, but that's the business. You look at all the top stars and they all had their detractors. (Hogan, Austin, Rock, Triple H...) 

It's easy to shit on a guy when he's gone. Cole and Lawler are both company guys.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Beware Lawler's power. He basically wished Barrett away and he was gone. Now he has targeted the Punk chants....RUN!


Lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Billy Kidman said:


> He probably rubs a lot of people the wrong way, but that's the business. You look at all the top stars and they all had their detractors. (Hogan, Austin, Rock, Triple H...)
> 
> It's easy to shit on a guy when he's gone. Cole and Lawler are both company guys.


Haven't seen anyone talk:talk bad about Rock


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

"Go away"?

I could say the same thing for the 3 of you's. You guys are a terrible broadcast team, the worst in history. Don't even get me started. JBL is alright but King and Queen need to get the fuck off and stop ruining the show with their terrible commentary.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Lawler has a way of annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> Lawler has a way of annoying the hell out of me.


It's amazing that he's not a heel. So many people hate Lawler.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

King Bebe said:


> "Go away"?
> 
> I could say the same thing for the 3 of you's. You guys are a terrible broadcast team, the worst in history. Don't even get me started. JBL is alright but King and Queen need to get the fuck off and stop ruining the show with their terrible commentary.


If anything its Cole thats the decent one. Face Cole that doesnt mess around >>>>>>>> every announcer in wwe today. Jbl is atleast funny. "King" is neither funny or good.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



RaneGaming said:


> Haven't seen anyone talk:talk bad about Rock


HHH, Nash, Road Dogg, X-Pac and HBK supposedly all had problems with Rock for one reason or another..shoot, there's stories about how HHH would go out of his way to fire shots at Foley when in meetings just because he didn't like Foley..


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



HeatWave said:


> HHH, Nash, Road Dogg, X-Pac and HBK supposedly all had problems with Rock for one reason or another..shoot, there's stories about how HHH would go out of his way to fire shots at Foley when in meetings just because he didn't like Foley..


Oh fair play i have watched most interviews guess i missed that 
Funny the people listed if anyone has a reason to be upset it's billy gun after rocky's god promo <3


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't really give them hate, it's more funny to me.

Their conversation isn't meant to be heard, and they aren't doing it while LIVE, so it's just like a bunch of staff talking bad about annoying customers.

When you think about how much they have to plug the APP and stuff; they're probably just as annoyed at doing that crap as the rest of us.

Obviously that doesn't make the commentary team not dire.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



HeatWave said:


> HHH, Nash, Road Dogg, X-Pac and HBK supposedly all had problems with Rock for one reason or another..shoot, there's stories about how HHH would go out of his way to fire shots at Foley when in meetings just because he didn't like Foley..


I'm going on a limb here but I'm figuring a lot of this is just these guys being career politicians, Nash in particular would trash talk the fire fighters at 9/11 if it meant he got a good spot. 

I remember in a shoot, Road Dogg was asked a question "when did you notice the Rock and Austin were starting to get huge?" and he responded with "When we (the new age outlaws) started putting them over" which may be the biggest lie in the business ever, even compared to some of the stuff Hogan would say.


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



HankHill_85 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Jerry must still be pissed that Punk beat his geriatric ass down in a steel cage two weeks before his heart exploded.


Holy fuck man how can people go that low to make fun of his heart attack, disgusting. 

People are acting like Lawler started saying it, if you guys actually *watched the video* Cole is the one to mention it before Lawler. 

Just because everyone hates on him they blame him for stupid shit.

:lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol @ people blowing this out of proportions.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Disgusting! This just show how WWE really feels about their fans.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

lesje said:


> Disgusting! This just show how WWE really feels about their fans.


nice that you like CM Punk after he betrayed his fans & wwe, really nice.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> If anything its Cole thats the decent one. Face Cole that doesnt mess around >>>>>>>> every announcer in wwe today. Jbl is atleast funny. "King" is neither funny or good.


Cole is the worst one man. I'm not even going to get into it cause there's so many points to back it up. He can't call the moves correctly, he constantly plugs every shit instead of calling the match... I realise he might be told to do this but on top of all that, his voice just fucking grates me.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

This doesn't bother me. If they were commenting like this in interviews or on the air it would be an issue, but off the air during their prep (and probably not exactly loving Punk right now, especially Lawler) I don't see a big issue with it.

I would expect some animosity from Punk's fellow workers too. Just a tad bit of venting. I don't see why people are flipping out.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

What's the problem ? They didn't say it on TV, you aren't supposed to hear that. So now, everybody must think that CM Punk is the best and if he doesn't think that, he is an asshole ? Please... And why do I have the feeling than most of the people who think this is disrespectful thought that it was pure genius when Punk made fun of Lawler's heart attack


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

etrbaby said:


> Lawler is a fucking retarted pedophile
> 
> Anyone who doesn't support what Punk did needs to get some balls, he felt disrespected so he quit.. He's not gona stay in a job he hates like 95% people
> 
> ...


How do you know this? Are you Punk?fpalm

I sick of Punk fans saying this shit.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

To be honest most people don't wake up one day with disdain for someone they work with for no particular reason.

Chances are Punk isn't the easiest guy to get along with backstage.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Sneaky bastards


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

So can people please stop saying WWE are muting CM Punk chants now? It's clear the crowd just can't be bothered chanting for more than 5 seconds.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> So can people please stop saying WWE are muting CM Punk chants now? It's clear the crowd just can't be bothered chanting for more than 5 seconds.


how do you know..they maybe muting right after they start chanting


----------



## Samwise Of Course (Feb 6, 2014)

They never actually said anything bad about Punk. They were saying "Go Away" to their passionate fans that pay money to be there, spend money on merchandise and care enough to shout and chant and create an atmosphere. To crap all over the fans that care the most is very poor form and as they are the mouths of the company, I think it must represent the company line. This needs to change, having that sort of attitude towards your fans will only end badly.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



p862011 said:


> *20 Days Till WWE RAW In Chicago Folks....*


I might not even watch this episode.. It will be un-watchable with all those chants. I'll read the spoilers.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I have to wonder if alot of the people commenting watched the video. Clearly, Michael Cole was the one who said go away and jerry just played on that and playfully chanted go away... Anytime there's an opportunity to take a stab at Jerry, people sure take it, and this time it is just stupid. For the record, I agree with everything they said.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Xtremeee said:


> how do you know..they maybe muting right after they start chanting


so they mute the crowd even when they're not on tv?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Them being upset with Punk is totally understandable, but don't insult the dudes paying to see your show.


----------



## z_from_kc (Aug 11, 2013)

So now WWE is muting chants off the air too huh???? You guys crack me up. I love Punk and Bryan but their fans are making me like them less and less. Its a shame. Stop taking wrestling so damn seriously lol.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

16 fucking pages on this? :lmao

Honestly who cares?


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> 16 fucking pages on this? :lmao
> 
> Honestly who cares?


16 pages with 100+ people discussing it and you ask who cares? fpalm


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Lmao, awesome. Love it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Not sure what they expected. Had Punk left during one of WWE's golden years I doubt the fans would be reacting like this. I think the crowds are just fed up with the way WWE management has been recently what with anyone who the fans get behind being treated like crap more or less while guys who get the random chants (Orton, Del Rio) are the ones given title runs and big important storylines and such. With people already pissed off they're obviously going to side with Punk regardless of what may or may not have happened. They aren't doing it against the guys wrestling in the ring so much as voicing their displeasure with the guys booking the matches, and I have no problem with that. 

Not that any of these three really said anything worth talking about. They're all horrible anyway. MIGGUL is decent at least but the other two are absolutely vile.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Your_Solution said:


> Them being upset with Punk is totally understandable, but don't insult the dudes paying to see your show.


Lets be fair here, this is like overhearing a conversation someone is having with their friend about you that you're not supposed to hear and then being upset about it once you do. It's retarded, you weren't meant to hear it. Everyone makes remarks they wouldn't want other people to hear around their friends/work colleagues even about their own closest friends. It's just human nature. Usually it's just a throwaway comment like this one. Like someone else said.. who cares?


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Ryan193 said:


> 16 fucking pages on this? :lmao
> 
> Honestly who cares?


Given the number of pages and posts I'd venture to say quite a few people on here care.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe they were told to say that via the headphones or maybe they wanted louder Punk chants so they could chant along.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

They deserve it.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Catalanotto said:


> I think only SOME of the reception will be icy. Are people not following WHY he left? You have to be a clown to not think it was a good reason. He was sick and tired of the treatment the guys who work day in and day out, practically 365 a year were getting. I see nothing wrong with someone standing up to that shit.
> 
> As much as people might hate the guy, or just simply not be a fan, he was the only guy with the balls to give Vince and the company a big fuck you for shitting on the hard working wrestlers.
> 
> I am sure if you and anyone here who keeps complaining that he 'walked out on his fans' were in his position, you may not have the balls to walk out, but, you'd be pretty pissed if guys like The Rock were barely showing up, yet, get title shots while you are sweating your ass off doing show every single night.


Rock earned those spots because he actually pulled viewers and drew money, massive amounts of it. The only thing Punk has ever really moved is merch, and he was clearly at his limit there. Business 101, really. He doesn't deserve the spot he thinks that he's owed.

Punk is an upper midcard/fringe main event player from a business point of view, and he wanted to be a top 2-3 guy, something that is beyond his level, so he got upset and left. That's all there is to it.


----------



## knotts4372 (Nov 22, 2011)

the only thing that matters here is the 17,000 or more in the crowd and the fact the venue sold out. want wwe to hear the fans? stop attending and buying tickets. stop watching and let the ratings go down. the fucking chants do nothing


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats guys, you've just taken another barrel of gasoline and poured it on the Chicago crowd for March 3rd. Brilliant.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

knotts4372 said:


> the only thing that matters here is the 17,000 or more in the crowd and the fact the venue sold out. want wwe to hear the fans? stop attending and buying tickets. stop watching and let the ratings go down. *the fucking chants do nothing*


tell daniel bryan that lol :bryan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> I might not even watch this episode.. It will be un-watchable with all those chants. I'll read the spoilers.


The CM Punk chants there will definitely be something...it's a sure thing


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> This doesn't bother me. If they were commenting like this in interviews or on the air it would be an issue, but off the air during their prep (and probably not exactly loving Punk right now, especially Lawler) I don't see a big issue with it.
> 
> I would expect some animosity from Punk's fellow workers too. Just a tad bit of venting. I don't see why people are flipping out.


Exactly. Don't know why everyone thinks Cole, JBL and Lawler would respect Punk chants. He's not some kind of hero, he's just a coworker that quit his job. Not the first or the last.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao

That's pretty funny, actually. "The chant doesn't last long, doesn't it?" No shit.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Seriously. I'm not that annoyed by what Cole and Lawler said, but more in regards that it's THEM saying it.

They are the shittest and most boring fucking announce team, insulting your intelligence every step of the fucking way. All down to the annoying way Cole says "Dubbleyou Dubbleyou EEEEE" EVERY SINGLE TIME.

All that bullshit just really pisses me off. They can't call shit. Cole is like the nerdist, most boring guy at the party and he's the one in charge of calling the entire showing, tyring to give it (in his words) "a big fight feel"

Just fuck off you inept cunts.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Funny, "Go away!" is the exact chant that would be perfect if directed at the commentary team.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



The XL said:


> Rock earned those spots because he actually pulled viewers and drew money, massive amounts of it. The only thing Punk has ever really moved is merch, and he was clearly at his limit there. Business 101, really. He doesn't deserve the spot he thinks that he's owed.
> 
> Punk is an upper midcard/fringe main event player from a business point of view, and he wanted to be a top 2-3 guy, something that is beyond his level, so he got upset and left. That's all there is to it.


He is a top 2-3 guy, even the segment by segment ratings from 2013 show that. He's the #2 full time wrestler on the roster as far as them ratings that everybody likes to quote dictate, Bryan & Punk have come across like the most over guys on the TV the whole year & even the merchandise sales back it up for Punk's sake. The issue is during Wrestlemania season they bring back guys who bump everybody in the roster down a few places. That's why people side with Punk, this has been an issue that people have been discussing for years now.

Back on topic, I thought the clip was pretty funny. Everybody acting like they don't talk shit IRL


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

A lot of smarks make a habit of trying to be faux-rebels, even when it isn't needed while simultaneously pumping money into the company. It's comic fodder if I've ever seen it. They deserve to get made fun of a least a little.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Those three suck.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



TJC93 said:


> Lol 'it doesn't last long does it' offends you? Wow.
> 
> Punk deserves all this shit he's getting if he really walked away.


Punk isn't dealing with shit right now.. I'm sure the last thing on his mind is WWE and the fans.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Boss P said:


> A lot of smarks make a habit of trying to be faux-rebels, even when it isn't needed while simultaneously pumping money into the company. It's comic fodder if I've ever seen it. They deserve to get made fun of a least a little.


THIS^

Considering these people are chanting for a guy who left and wasn't fired.

The fact people on this forum are looking forward to RAW in Chicago just because the crowd is going to chant Punk for no reason is fucking stupid.

WWE have handled this good IMO..Vince or whoever is trying to get him to come back. 

I bet Punk is loving the attention he's getting though...either way these chants won't end until WWE or Punk make a statement saying whether he'll come back or he's done.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't even understand the chants or the whole #bringbackpunk thing. Do people not realize that he's the one that left? I don't see what the chants are suppose to accomplish, if anything they should be directed at Punk not the WWE, it should be #comebackpunk (though I hope he stays away) not #bringbackpunk. Still baffles me that his fans try to paint him as some martyr, no, he's a little kid that got mad, took his ball and went home.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*It baffles me that anyone could get upset about this. A bunch of thin skinned boys running around this forum.*


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

How is this disrespectful to CM Punk? Surely it is just disrespectful to the fans.

They didn't say anything bad about Punk and are just probably pissed off that these chants could potentially ruin the show for them, fans and other wrestlers. WWE likely has to start the show every week by planning how to nip Punk chants in the bud.

Then they take the piss out of the fans for their lack of conviction with the chants. The GO AWAY part is surely in regards to the fans.

No part of this is distrustful to Punk.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree with Jerry. FUCK CM PUNK. He doesn't want to come back? FUCK HIM


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Hart Break Kid said:


> So if anyone shows a disliking for a wrestler it's their opinion, but if someone shows a disliking for CM Punk they are trolling or its a gimmick......
> 
> And you Punk marks wonder why you get a bad rep on this board.


Lawler and JBL can own Punk in their sleep. Anyone who does not see that Lawler and Layfield are better than Punk by a mile do not shit about wrestling. I would take JBL during his run as a heel, over Punk's run as a heel. I would take Lawler during his Memphis days and even New Generation, over Punk as well. Jerry was a KING on the mic in his prime.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Punk isn't dealing with shit right now.. *I'm sure the last thing on his mind is WWE and the fans.*



That's the entire point!! So why cheer for him?!


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> THIS^
> 
> Considering these people are chanting for a guy who left and wasn't fired.
> 
> ...


Good point. I don't know if Punk is loving the attention. Sounds more like anything else he was just burned out by the job.

I think there is a good chance Punk will be working Mania if a calmer head prevails. He's not going to get paid sitting at home. Austin's confirmed that one.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



TJC93 said:


> Because a 400 day+ title reign, a match with The Rock and Brock Lesnar who are only novelty talents and an upcoming match with HHH at Wrestlemania which could have gone main event, yeah i'd feel as though I was losing my pride over that


Add in relaunch of ECW that was built around him and he also won that Championship

3 Time World Heavyweight Champion despite being a cruiserweight.

Two MITB victories with successful cash ins.

Former IC Champion

Leader of two stables, with one of those stables thriving with Wade Barrett anyway.

Former Tag Team Champion.

All this happened way before he complained about having nothing.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fuck Cole and Lawler. Those guys need to take a look in the mirror before they say shit...


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



TJC93 said:


> That's the entire point!! So why cheer for him?!


Because CM Punk fans are trolls at heart. They seek to ruin Monday Night Raw.


----------



## supernova (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Stanford said:


> Any evidence to support this?


He goes for very young women. He married The Kat when she was 19, he was like 43. His current girlfriend is 28 or 29. He once was under investigation for sexual assault on an underaged girl a few decades ago, too.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*What kind of man doesn't want to be with 19 year old when he's 43? Lawler is playing the game right.*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

To anybody here who may think that I am offended by the video due to my post about the commentary team, my comment was simply an observation based upon the fact that I have the same feelings they expressed towards the fans towards them most of the time I watch Raw. The announcing team is pretty awful ATM. As for the chants themselves, yeah, it would make more sense to chant "Come back Punk!" than "CM Punk!".


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

It wasn't even on-air. They're justified in disliking a quitter off air.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I want to see a video like this after the March 3rd Raw. :lmao


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Come on, they're right in commenting those chants. Those CM Punks chants died down quite fast. That crowd sucked. They even popped during the Orton-Cena match.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I like Punk but I don't know how you can possibly NOT get mad at a guy who simply walked out of the company and said f*ck it. There's plenty of ways to leave; walking out of a company with no warning isn't one of them.

Understandable why he left, but the way he did it, well, he didn't give a shit, so why should the company?


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

LOL at people in here spewing nonsense that the fans chanting during matches are killing it for the performers who are still here. the fans arent killing the talent, Vince, Hunter & Creative have been doing that far longer than before Punk left, it's not like Ziggler, Ambrose, Reigns, Kofi, Ryder etc. were getting Attitude Era-type Pops, come on now kids. 

so much hypocrisy in this thread. all the typical Anti Punk crew in here are the same guys that would usually spout "Hey if he doesnt like then he should quit ." Now that he has quit he's been criticized for it? And yet you guys think of yourselves as "Smarks" fpalm

havent you guys not paid any attention to the weekly Raw threads that get about 150 pages worth of posts with the usual: 

THIS IS THE WORST RAW EVER!!!
WE SEEN THIS MATCH 458426583632 TIMES!!!!
I CANT ANYMORE WITH THIS COMPANY
WHY CANT HE (insert random midcarder/jobber/overpushed performer) JUST GO AWAY ALREADY 
THE DIVAS DIVISION IS CRAP

The Product has been shit for a while and if you think fans chanting Punks name is gonna hurt the business then you guys are mere trolls, especially since this is the same group that thinks Punk isnt a draw or him being gone isnt gonna hurt the biz. but yet fans who still buy tickets for this company are gonna kill they product with their chants? 

you guys seriously need to log off and get some sun already


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

I for one am glad he walked out on the company, thats what they get, I as a fan am sorry to not see him perform any more but I am glad he had the guts to stick up for himself instead of wasting away bcuz of the usual shitty booking and horrendous storylines from WWE creative 

I wish more wrestlers would walk out on this company, it's not like Raw has been consistently bearable to watch over the past 5 years or so. Raw is like present day Saturday Nite Live: 1 or 2 relatively decent segments that you have to wait around for thru hours of crappy skits.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Like what those 3 fuckwits at the commentary table say really bothers you?

Honestly Lawler is so fucking annoying and his just bad I can't explain it any other way, Michael Cole is a walking/talking advertisement board for the company and JBL is the only one who is half bearable.

Their opinions and thoughts mean shit.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Like what those 3 fuckwits at the commentary table say really bothers you?
> 
> Honestly Lawler is so fucking annoying and his just bad I can't explain it any other way, Michael Cole is a walking/talking advertisement board for the company and JBL is the only one who is half bearable.
> 
> Their opinions and thoughts mean shit.


Jerry Lawler is basically the Sin Cara of broadcasters now.

Retire you old fuck! Stay at home with those young girlfriends that you basically BUY.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

That's what is so great about WWE universe, they can chant whatever they want! :selfie


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL Mic Skills said:


> LOL at people in here spewing nonsense that the fans chanting during matches are killing it for the performers who are still here. the fans arent killing the talent, Vince, Hunter & Creative have been doing that far longer than before Punk left, it's not like Ziggler, Ambrose, Reigns, Kofi, Ryder etc. were getting Attitude Era-type Pops, come on now kids.
> 
> so much hypocrisy in this thread. all the typical Anti Punk crew in here are the same guys that would usually spout "Hey if he doesnt like then he should quit ." Now that he has quit he's been criticized for it? And yet you guys think of yourselves as "Smarks" fpalm
> 
> ...


Punk some at least live up to the contract he signed.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the worst broadcasting team of all time and their opinions really don't matter. The amount of times these 3 guys have ruined great matches is unbelievable. Punk owns each one of them on commentary and they know it.

They need to bring back JR!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



Stinger Fan said:


> Its not as if Jerry ever walked out on the company .... oh wait


.


----------



## Dawgg (Jan 11, 2014)

I can't believe people are upset at these dudes.

These three guys have given most of their lives to this industry (in different roles/jobs) and they see this uppity little bastard take his ball home and quit, what would you expect them to think, are they not allowed to have opinions on the subject? Sure Lawler's had his problems with WWE but last I checked they were REAL-LIFE family issues, not him walking because he wasn't getting exactly what he wanted all the time.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Im shocked more ppl are offended by this than the announcers standing and acknowledging crowds chanting their names during matches


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Unfortunately its getting to the point where we can do basically nothing but hope that after a small break CM Punk actual gets in content with WWE about coming back. He is the kind of guy that even if WWE try to get in touch would probably just ignore them i mean he left MID contract which has to cause some issues.


----------



## Boliever (Jan 7, 2014)

I would also talk shit about CM Punk chants if somebody was listening who would scream into my ear for 3 hours if I didn't.


----------



## ChewOnMyBacca (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



p862011 said:


> *20 Days Till WWE RAW In Chicago Folks....*


Oh this is going to be good :cool2


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

no determination in the chant JBL but a lot of determination in the audio truck


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



p862011 said:


> *20 Days Till WWE RAW In Chicago Folks....*


IF this happens it will be one of the biggest mark out moments in my 25+ years of watching wrestling :ex: will be screaming and jumping around the room in excitement


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

I wish they said stuff like this on air as it would make the product a lot more entertaining and probably the crowds too


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

I am glad they did, why wouldn't they? Punk bailed on the company, they don't have to praise him.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Punk disrespected himself, his employer and his fans. 

*Fucking deal with it. *


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Disrespect?

CM Punk disrespected the fans and the company by throwing his toys out of the pram and walking out of the WWE because he didn't get what he wanted.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk stood up for what he believed in. Let's not forget that a few weeks back all the haters were saying punk should just leave if he's not happy and he's done that and you all complain. I love that the haters are saying cm punk whines all the time but the punk haters are much worse.

Any way 99.99% of what the announce team says us bullshit. They are the worst announce team in the history of wwe


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

DanM3 said:


> *Punk stood up for what he believed in*. Let's not forget that a few weeks back all the haters were saying punk should just leave if he's not happy and he's done that and you all complain. I love that the haters are saying cm punk whines all the time but the punk haters are much worse.
> 
> Any way 99.99% of what the announce team says us bullshit. They are the worst announce team in the history of wwe


What Punk "believed in" was that he should be maineventing every PPV and holding the title 24/7. He didn't get what he "believed in" so bitched out on the company like the fucking shit cunt he is. 

At least the fucking announce team can read and interpret a fucking contract. I guess thats what happens when you spend your adult years looking like a fucking tramp and only reading comic books. 

Punk is the whiniest little ****** in WWE history.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

The Architect said:


> What Punk "believed in" was that he should be maineventing every PPV and holding the title 24/7. He didn't get what he "believed in" so bitched out on the company like the fucking shit cunt he is.
> 
> At least the fucking announce team can read and interpret a fucking contract. I guess thats what happens when you spend your adult years looking like a fucking tramp and only reading comic books.
> 
> Punk is the whiniest little ****** in WWE history.


Yeah, the WWE champion wanting to main event PPVs is down right idiotic :lmao


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

The Cynical Heel said:


> Yeah, the WWE champion wanting to main event PPVs is down right idiotic :lmao


Actually it is fucking idiotic sometimes. 


It was idiotic for HHH vs Orton to main event over HBK vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania 25.

It was idiotic for Undertaker vs Edge to main event over Flair vs HBK at Wrestlemania 24.

It was idiotic for Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle to main event over Austin vs Rock at Wrestlemania XIX.

It was idiotic for HHH vs Jericho to main event over Rock vs Hogan at Wrestlemania X8.

It was idiotic for Undertaker vs Sid to main event over Austin vs Bret Hart at Wrestlemania 13.

Need I go on?


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

The Architect said:


> Actually it is fucking idiotic sometimes.
> 
> 
> It was idiotic for HHH vs Orton to main event over HBK vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania 25.
> ...


Yeah, John Cena vs. John Laurinitas and other boring matches involving John Cena that I can't remember are incredibly main event worthy
:ti


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Stupid thing to say. Even when you're not on TV.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Seems they were disrespecting the fans, not CM Punk.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

The Cynical Heel said:


> Yeah, John Cena vs. John Laurinitas and other boring matches involving John Cena that I can't remember are incredibly main event worthy
> :ti


I didn't list that. Learn to read.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

The Architect said:


> I didn't list that. Learn to read.


You said that the WWE champion wanting to main event PPVs is wrong, and I listed an example of a main event we had instead of Punk defending the title (Y)


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*That's what I love about the WWE Universe, they can chant whatever they want :jbl*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> *That's what I love about the WWE Universe, they can chant whatever they want :jbl*


"But we're gonna make fun of them and their chants"


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Those poor fans  how dare the announcers mock them, such meanies!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Now, imagine Chicago chanting GO AWAY during Jerry's entrance.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Jerry owned an entire crowd with 2 words, how do you Punk marks feel?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Dartz said:


> Jerry owned an entire crowd with 2 words, how do you Punk marks feel?


Not interested.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:selfie
how about go away :lmao
but seriously, don't do that again commentators


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Punk walked out on his fans and they still reach for his nuts to swing on.. It is what it is but they guy basically said "fk you!" to all of you marks as well when he left... Now his image will be tainted until he is forced to humble himself and suck it up if he ever wants those DVDs to come out.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Punk quit stop acting as if he's a martyr. The announce crew has every right to bash that chant. He's not part of the product anymore. Even if he didn't quit he would be gone in 3 months anyways. He's said for years he wanted out at this age. He's burned out and moving on.

You're wasting your breath chanting for him. You're not making a statement of any kind. Move onto Bryan or Cesaro or who ever you want pushed next.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I wonder what'll happen if Punk goes to MMA and fails and comes back as a part timer and gets a title opportunity?
Will he criticize himself like he did the Rock & Batista? Will the fans hate him?


Hmmm...


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

MrEvans said:


> I wonder what'll happen if Punk goes to MMA and fails and comes back as a part timer and gets a title opportunity?
> Will he criticize himself like he did the Rock & Batista? Will the fans hate him?
> 
> 
> Hmmm...


maybe that's his diabolical plan. that seems to be the only way to get to main event wrestlemania is quit the business and then come back as a part-timer. stay full-time and destroy your body and burn yourself out on the road all year and you don't get to main event. a nice fuck you from vince to his talent. no wonder he quit.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

You guys are hilarious. Not just CM Punk, but anyone who feels like things aren't right, have the right to leave. Sure we all might not like it, but it what it is. Whether you want to admit it or not, Punk was one of the best in the business. I do think the chants are getting out of hand, but that's what happens when you lose a great wrestler. Stone Cold acted like a little bitch because he didn't want to lose to Brock Lesnar. He never got this much shit for it. Why is that? Austin walked out on his fans, just like CM Punk. At the direction WWE is going, I can assure you Punk won't be the only one leaving.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Punk marks are getting a little excessive.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't see any problem with it. It's not really funny or even that big of a deal.
:StephenA:StephenA2


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Lawler saying 'go away' CM Punk chants*



genocide_cutter said:


> They cancelled that show


No they didnt retard


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

The dream team


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*They weren't disrespecting him. They work for a company who's had one of the top guys just walk out because he's having a mard. If anything Punk has disrespected them.*


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> He never got this much shit for it. Why is that? Austin walked out on his fans, just like CM Punk.


Austin's fans werent as blatantly obnoxious as Punk fans. See, you could have an opinion about a better wrestler back then, and people generally respected that. Now, since everyone has the anonymity of the internet, people are all up in your shit if you even sound like youre gonna say anything wrong with Punk. But Austin DID get buried on Raw, and numerous times onward. They didnt need to bow down and kiss his ass because they had a bigger star than him at the time. Right now they are giving Punk the Benoit treatment, that he never existed. ANd thats what they need to keep doing. If they arent going to get a "struggling" heel over(see: NOT HHH/Steph, Orton, Wyatts, etc), then they need to put him in the ground while his period runs its course. He'll be back, because like Austin, he simply is NOTHING without wrestling.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Not much of a CM Punk fan. I enjoyed though his heel career than his face career. These 3 are the worst wwe commentators. Would love them to be replaced by Renee Young, William Regal and anybody from the AfterbuzzTV RAW/Smackdown youtube show.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Punk marks are getting a little excessive.


It's going to be fun when Raw comes to Chicago, don't think WWE will be able to mute all those chants that are going to erupt on that night.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd love for them to disrespect the chants in Chicago


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

If people were never meant to hear this, than let it be. Plus its funny and interesting to know they acknowledge the chant and how they feel about it.


----------

